

Everex to launch Linux NOTEBOOKS under $300 next year - shayan
http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/11/02/Everex-to-launch-Linux-notebooks-under-$300_1.html

======
gscott
Wal-Mart has a notebook for $348 with 1 gigabyte of ram and Windows. Sell the
Windows Vista COA on eBay and install Linux on the notebook.

[http://holiday.ri-
walmart.com/?section=secret&utm_source...](http://holiday.ri-
walmart.com/?section=secret&utm_source=Walmartcom&utm_medium=POV1&utm_content=secret1&utm_campaign=holiday&povid=cat14503-env15844-module117145-lLink1)

